# Question about Vintage bike owners



## TwoSchwinns (Oct 29, 2012)

Someone on this forum made a comment about who is buying these old bikes that got me thinking. 
When the boomers are gone, will there still be a big interest in these old originals, or will the new shiny versions be just fine?
So I wonder if we could get an idea of the general age of our forum members, and especially if there are a good number of younger vintage bike riders.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 29, 2012)

I've been 39 for a number of years.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 29, 2012)

I an ten in dog years


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 29, 2012)

Maybe I'm too young for this hobby then...
At 19 I guess I should be blasting terrible "music" from my car stereo and walking around with my pants on the ground like my peers, not tinkering with old bikes...
....
Nah, I think I'll keep my bicycles, and my belt haha.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 29, 2012)

Early 50's so I am a boomer but I collect pre-1933 so being a boomer has nothing to do with the era of my fascination.  I think it has more to do with being born about 60-80 years late for my fascinations for all things manufactured from 1900-1930 when life and machines were simpler & times were harder in many many ways.


----------



## OldRider (Oct 29, 2012)

I'll be half of one hundred next year


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm half of one hundred this year! I grew up in the muscle bike era (Krates/Stingrays) but only have one on my collection. The rest are ballooners and I prefer original pre-war bikes although lately I'm working on more restorations because I haven't seen many/any original paint versions of the ones I'm restoring.  V/r Shawn


----------



## jpromo (Oct 29, 2012)

A ripe 23 years old. The interest shall carry on!


----------



## OldRider (Oct 29, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm half of one hundred this year! I grew up in the muscle bike era (Krates/Stingrays) but only have one on my collection. The rest are ballooners and I prefer original pre-war bikes although lately I'm working on more restorations because I haven't seen many/any original paint versions of the ones I'm restoring.  V/r Shawn




So you're born in 1962? 1963 was a much better year


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 29, 2012)

there are always going to be people interested in the past, look at rockabilly.


----------



## Stingman (Oct 29, 2012)

31 years old. I love everything old! Always knew I was born to late!


----------



## TwoSchwinns (Oct 29, 2012)

Keep them coming!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 29, 2012)

These bikes were the bikes that our parents and grandparents rode, and they only had to pay $39.00 dollars for them brand new.
 Now we love them more because the stuff we had was crap compared to what they had, and we have to pay thousands of dollars, after the've already seen a lifetime of use. The kids of tomorrow are really going to have a bunch of junk to ride around on, so these old American classics will bring unheard of sums of money, just because there's nothing else in the World quite like the styling and quality of construction of was being built in the 1930s and 40s.
 They're not building them anymore, and they never will again.
 It doesn't matter how young or old you are. Beauty is ageless and it never goes out of style.


----------



## OldRider (Oct 29, 2012)

CyclingDay, you just hit the nail on the head!


----------



## jkent (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm 37 but feel much older.


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 29, 2012)

cyclingday said:


> "There's nothing else in the World quite like the styling and quality of construction of was being built in the 1930s and 40s.
> They're not building them anymore, and they never will again. It doesn't matter how young or old you are. Beauty is ageless and it never goes out of style.?




That statement can be said about almost everything...particularly clothes from that era, they were beautifully made. Clothes were architecturally constructed, i.e., ladies wore constructed undergarments; slips, garters, stockings and girdles, all to enhance those amazing curves!  Also how about homes...I've always been impress with the constructions and the craftsmanship of wood work in older homes, nothing machine produced back then – it was simply awe striking! You're so right – they don't make 'em like they use to...so sad!


----------



## Kscheel (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm a day away from being 24. One of my good friends in the same age bracket is also into these old bikes too. 

I certainly think that there is interest among the pre-30 crowd although it is not very high. My opinion is that interest will continue as long as these bikes stay in use and get exposure. They're truly works of art and if people see them then they will continue to care about them and the hobby will live on. I think a big part of the lack of wide spread interest is that most younger people don't have a clue what a balloon tire bike is and many have never seen one or had any connection to them. The initial boom in the 1980s was fueled by guys wanting the bikes of their youth back or the cool, expensive bike they could never afford. Now many years have passed and to me it seems that many of these bikes are relegated to display only. When ever I take one of my old bikes out for a ride or show them off to friends I get nothing but comments like, "Hey, where can I get one, that thing is sweet". 

So who is going to dust off their Elgin Bluebird and take it for a ride around town?


----------



## Aluyasha (Oct 29, 2012)

I am 22 and have always been drawn to older bicycles. I have recently got my whole family and a few friends into the vintage bike hobby aswell. 
One other thing I have noticed about my local vintage bike community is the rarity of female bike collectors. I seem to be the only woman there. Is it this way in other places too?


----------



## s1b (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm 38. I love old stuff. I love history. My favorite period is 1933 and older. Lately I'm focusing on the 1890s-teens. 
I was into old cars, then they got out of hand with prices. For some reason prices have jumped in the past 3 years. I blame it on these auto auction TV shows.


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 30, 2012)

As stated by others, my interest is in bikes that my Grandparents or Greatgrandparents may have owned. It has nothing to do with re-living my youth as I grew up in the 60's-70's and have no interest in those bikes. I think an interest in history will always be there with a portion of each generation and keep this type of hobby alive. It will of course change as more bikes become antiques or classics but the old stuff will continue to taken care of by those in the hobby.


----------



## MR D (Oct 30, 2012)

If we, the enthusiasts in this age, show the up and comers the beauty and longevity of the history of bicycling it should catch. Maybe not right away, but just let them see and feel what it's like to not only see pieces of history (in books or on line), they can help to preserve it...and ride on it just as well!

Owning a small piece of recent or long past history is only a portion of the thrill of being involved in this hobby.

I am 50 by the way.

Mr D.


----------



## TwoSchwinns (Oct 30, 2012)

Speaking for myself, I am a boomer, but don't remember any of my kid bikes at all, just the Raleigh I had in college, so for me it's not nostalgia.
We also have antiques, and I collect old camera equipment too, I think it's just the fact that this stuff is so cool.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm 62 years young and have a great appreciation for bicycles and riding toys all made before the plastic, throw away age of junk. The pride and craftsmanship that went into their production is something near impossible to find today. Most of the older bicycles, and even their three wheel children's conterparts, are such enduring machines that they can last well beyond the original owner's lifetime with just a little common sense care and maintenance. Even though seeing hard use, abuse, and ultimately disuse over a period of many years, they most times can still be brought back to usefulness by a measure of hard work on the part of dedicated people in the hobby. When you have a bicycle, or nearly anything else for that matter, that was quality made to begin with, it's well worth the investment of time, hard work, and money to preserve and restore it for yourself and future collectors/enthusiasts to enjoy.

Dave


----------



## pelletman (Oct 30, 2012)

47 and I've been involved in old bikes for about 45 years!


----------



## Mole (Oct 30, 2012)

44 here and getting my 19 year old god son involved with classic bikes... it's a bit difficult at times but he's starting to see and appreciate the differences in the older bikes


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 30, 2012)

I am the son of baby boomers and at 42, I am somewhere in the middle of the ages of the collectors in our hobby.
Coming from the the bmx generation, I have resisted getting into that genre and connecting to my past in favor of the bicycles I simply like better...prewar balloon tire.
I cannot remember a time where I wasn't collecting something and when ebay first got started, I was into Mego action figures that I played with my brother growing up, but then I discovered the early GiJoes and moved more into these because of the atention to detail, variety, etc... even though they were not my generation's toys.
I guess what I am saying as that I have always leaned toward vintage pieces, not for personal nostalgia with my past, but the past and a stronger lean to what in the category I covet the most.
Chris


----------



## mruiz (Oct 30, 2012)

*The dump*

I still remember going into a bicycle repair shop say around 1965 and 1966, and the smell of new rubber and all the cool stuff, then they would always say to me, beat it Kid. (I know you are not buying anything). Then I would go and stair at the Corvettes at the dealers, they got rid of me too.
The dump was the best place to get started in the Hobby.
 mitch


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 30, 2012)

*So glad*

So glad to hear the enthusiasm of the younger generations!
Wes Pinchot
The Fender Doctor
At 75 Years and feeling it!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2012)

56....should be in love with a 1965 Schwinn, but love dem 'ol 1890's rides.....


----------



## Buster1 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm 40, and I love the quality and simplicity of vintage stuff.


----------



## Boris (Oct 30, 2012)

Hell, I can buy 5 to 10 new bikes from Walmart (maybe even more), for the price some of you suckers pay for one of those old heaps.


----------



## themotorcycleguy (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm 54 and I only have 2 bikes younger than me. I'm not re-living my youth, I'm living in the past. I love the simplicity of old stuff and how well it was constructed. Pretty much everything from the 70's on was made to be disposable, use it and replace it. It's cool as heck finding these bikes that are sooo old and with very little time and work they can be on the road again for many more years to come. I think there will always be people interested in this stuff. Just take an old bike for a ride through town and look at the intrest it draws.


----------



## mbstude (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm 22 and just bought my first old bike. It's "done" as far as I'm concerned.

I grew up in the vintage car hobby and this topic is constantly being discussed. There's plenty of kids like me around that have an interest in this old stuff.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm 19 (Going to be 20 in December), I've always had a thing for vintage stuff all around. Art deco styling and the over the top late 1950s early 1960s stuff is what I really love. I am a transfer from the car world. I have a 1966 Cadillac but the progress is slow due to the ridiculous prices some of the parts fetch. In general I like balloon tire bikes pre war to 1960 and I like the tanklight bikes. Bikes are cheaper than cars by a long shot and you get that same time warp feeling when you ride one like you would driving a vintage car. I also like the fact that they were built at a time when people put love and pride into their work. I never liked the throw away style of my generation, I like to try and fix it first and then replace only if it is beyond repair. I have alot of friends into vintage cars but I'm the only bike nut. I'm getting my girlfriend into it too.


----------



## Wcben (Oct 30, 2012)

For me, my ride growing up was my Raleigh chopper mk1, it had the high sissybar and was just the coolest.... Then I met my Racycle, I was 10-12 when I first laid eyes on her... I was smitten! It took probably 12 years though before she was mine.... When I first saw her she was already roughly 60 years older than me but even at that age, I could recognize the innovation, beauty and style that still holds me!


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 30, 2012)

just turned 50...:O.  my first bike was a 65-6 lime green deluxe stingray.  miss it.  been a antiques collector (basically i collect everything) since i was 3.  restoring muscle cars is my first love but the laws and constraints of living in a city makes them hard to restore and keep. so bikes are the next best thing. i don't care too much for the bikes i grew up with but the early bikes (prewar) are interesting to me in the engeneering aspects. the beauty of design and inovations really spark my interests as well as the historical points.


----------



## vincev (Oct 30, 2012)

Dave,I know your old but try to stay on subject.Everyone is giving their age.Get your bi focals on. 63 here


----------



## OldRider (Oct 30, 2012)

Vince.......if Dave is a day under 75 I'll eat my hat.


----------



## Boris (Oct 30, 2012)

vincev said:


> Dave,I know your old but try to stay on subject.Everyone is giving their age.Get your bi focals on. 63 here




Turn up your hearing aid sonny! I SAID 5 TO 10 BIKES! And OldRider, Would you like potato salad or cole slaw with that hat?


----------



## vincev (Oct 30, 2012)

Its O K Old Rider .I think Dave is having his hot milk and honey and will be going to bed soon.


----------



## rebirthbikes (Oct 30, 2012)

31 here in St. Louis and I've always been fascinated by the old bicycles. When I was young, around 8-10, I remember my grandfather showing
me a photo album and my Dad and his brother were straddling these magnificent bicycles. My uncle was on a Phantom and my Dad was on a Blue Panther. They were gorgeous bicycles and I remember thinking... why can't I have a bike like that. Because I was born three decades too late... that is... until I found the Cabe and RRB's. Now I can own these bikes and I'm a few months away from restoring a 51' Blue Panther. Hope my Dad likes it!!!!

thanks to all of you who make this hobby enjoyable, and, it will continue on!!!!

judd


----------



## blincoe (Oct 31, 2012)

*Oops*

Commented on the wrong page


----------



## blincoe (Oct 31, 2012)

*Ddd*

asdfghjklgrdy


----------



## blincoe (Oct 31, 2012)

*Dafghbj*

Oikuygvdes


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 31, 2012)

blincoe said:


> Oikuygvdes




this guy belongs here....


----------



## Buster1 (Oct 31, 2012)

probably knows dave and vince.


----------



## tailhole (Oct 31, 2012)

42 here.  I do lots of group rides (and many many more solo rides) and there are tons of 20 somethings with sweet bikes.  Most are rat rods, but they are buying the nicest frames they can afford, putting some wheels on it and hitting the streets.  Each month when I see them again, they slowly are upgrading parts or complete bikes.  I think the only thing that is going extinct is farts that just hang bikes on the wall.  GET OFF THE COUCH & RIDE THOSE THINGS!


----------



## partsguy (Oct 31, 2012)

There will always be value, but not as high as time goes by. Everything goes in trends. In the 60s and 70s, the collectible cars were the Model T's and other cars of that era. Why? because the people that grew up with those cars wanted them back and they were at that "sweet spot" and middle aged and could spend the money to get them. They said 50s and 60's cars were used cars and were never going to be collectible. Heck, in the 70s during the gas crisis, anything that was an "SS" or "R/T" package was parked in a field and keys left inside. They were fit for teenagers and that was it. Well time progressed and the 80s brought interest in cars from the 40s-late 50s and they reached their peak. Now in the 90s and early 2000's, it's the muscle cars. Watch an episode of "Barrett-Jackson" and tell me what cars the camera focuses on and whats the general age of those car buyers and what sells for top dollar?

It's still a new decade but already we see a shift coming again and this time I'm seeing interest in 70s and 80s cars, some but not all. Though most will have a following. I'm seeing fully restored Pontiac Firebirds, Fox Body Mustangs, Camaros, late 70s T-Birds and Cadillacs. Personally, when my generation (I'm 19) ages and becomes interested and has the money to spend, I think we will see the cars on the showroom floors right now go for nice money. You may see me bidding on a restored 2010 Dodge Challenger 35 years from now. There is a catch, though...I think many of these new muscle cars are being mothballed, unlike the originals so that may keep the value of the originals high, but we will see.

All of the older cars still have value but you don't have as much of that "sentimental" factor coming into play here. My point? It WILL happen with the bikes, but I think it will reach a limit for them. Most kids aren't going to remember or care about their Wal-Mart bikes, but they will care about the nice high-end stuff from actual bike shops or the nice BMX stuff.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 1, 2012)

Am sixty-five and a half ... look .. are you able to imagine younger ones NOT being fascinated with older vehicles ??!! 
As a retired school teacher, having worked with junior high school kids for thirty-five years, i will say that ALL kids can 
enjoy old bicycles !!!  Some kids will enjoy the bicycles as Spectators ... some as Participants.  The Participants will go on 
to become the newer collectors in the hobby.


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm 16 and have been doing this for 3 years and I plan on always doing it.

-Sam


----------



## MOTOmike (Nov 1, 2012)

*Vintage Bike Owners*

I'm circa '56.  I just started getting "serious" about vintage bikes earlier this year after I sold my second love ( ....my wife being my 1st love.... ) just over a year ago, a '03 BMW R1150GS motorcycle.  Even though I am a so-called boomer, I am interested in pre 1933 and earlier bikes, not balloon tire bikes.  I have always loved old things.  Back in high school my Dad even let me buy a 1930 Ford Model A to work on and restore.  The design and style of these old bikes is what keeps me amazed and interested.  I currently have 3 pre-1933 bikes...all motobikes.

Mike


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Nov 2, 2012)

*Vintage Bikes*

I just hit 49. When I was about 20 I bought an old Monark springer from a guy I worked. He had found the men's and lady's pair at a Good Will. He stripped them down and repainted them. I still have that bike and it's beat to hell. Just in the last year I've had the itch to see what was out there as far as old bikes...Then I stumbled across this website. The access to bikes and parts is pretty amazing now. It was really hard to find the old bikes when there was no internet.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 4, 2012)

41, and messing with old bikes for about 35 of them! As a kid in the 70s, I was fascinated by Happy Days, American Graffiti, and listened to my parents 45s. Old stuff is usually better!


----------



## TwoSchwinns (Nov 6, 2012)

OK keep it going, want to hear from the non-boomers.


----------



## TwoSchwinns (Nov 23, 2012)

Anybody else.......?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm 40, not a boomer, and I'm sure that my boys ShaneII and Elgin will appreciate the old bikes as much as I do...they better.


----------



## Echo_Delta (Nov 26, 2012)

*Another old guy...*

I have a wide interest in bicycles... I have the Schwinn Super Sport that got all of this started... 4 tandems from new stupid fast ones to a Mini Twinn... I have a Carbon Giant... and a 1908 Pierce Cushion frame... I am on the hunt for a rear Steer tandem... I am 58.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm 31 female with a passion for my old bikes. My oldest is a 1930's Humber ladies. I have many oldies and loved them. I don't think bikes will ever run out of people to love them and want the originals. From what I know a lot of people my age research about these babies to better love them and give them what they deserve.
Cycles of the past are not to disappear.


----------



## TwoSchwinns (Apr 3, 2020)

Resurrecting this thread, still curious, let's hear from younger members. No I'm not sure what 'younger' means either.


----------



## John G04 (Apr 3, 2020)

15, plan to keep working on bikes as long as it interests me. 90 percent of the time I like riding vintage bikes more than a new mountain bike or road bike, don’t think new stuff has as much style as a prewar balloner does.


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 3, 2020)

Half a century in couple months... feeling much older, I mean younger...hum what were you asking?


----------



## Sandman (Apr 3, 2020)

I plan to leave this earth world  Egyptian style and be buried with my bikes for the after life .  
I,m a young 58.


----------



## JimScott (Apr 3, 2020)

Well, sitting on your go-nads isnt fun after 50 so I'll just leave it at that


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 3, 2020)

Just last month I celebrated the 46th anniversary of my 27th birthday.  Just wish my body could act and react at the same pace that my mind thinks it can.


----------

